# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  كيف أعرف الفرق بين من و من ؟؟

## أحمد العديلي

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

أهل اللغة والفصاحة ثمت سؤال تبادر إلى ذهني .. 

من : هو حرف جر . ومن أغراضه التبعيض كقوله { خذ من أموالهم } 
ومن أغراضه الابتداء كقوله { سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصا } 

السؤال هنا : 

ورد في الحديث { من صام رمضان ثم أتبعه ستا من شوال... الحديث } 

في من الثانية أي من شوال 

هل هي تبعيضية أم ابتدائية ؟ 
لأن في مذهب الامام ابن حزم أن صيام الست يبدأ من شوال ! وليس ست أيام من أيام شوال ! 

من قال بالتبعيض أو الابتداء فضلا وتكرما أن يخبرني كيف عرف هذا ؟ 

أدام الله لكم الصحة والعافية ..

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

يعرف هذا (كما يعرف غيره) بالقرائن والسياق، وقد يختلف العلماء في مثل ذلك إذا اختلفت القرائن أو خفيت.

----------

